# Tourist visa for Mexican National



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

We are planning a trip next April to Toronto from Mexico for about 3 to 4 weeks duration. The travel agent told us a tourist visa takes 10 weeks to process for Mexicans and costs $100.00 CND.

She also said if you have a USA visitor visa called a B1 10 year visa it will cost the same but take about 10 days to process. My wife has this USA visa in her Mexican passport. Anyone know if this is accurate information? 

How long is the tourist visa good for? Do they require a travel itinerary [return plane tickets] before processing the visa?

We do have an address and names of relatives in Toronto where we will be staying most of the time. Is this needed?

The travel agent could´t answer these questions with any confidence.

I presume Canadian tourist visas from other countries where Canada requires a tourist visa will have the same rules.

Will this process require a trip to Mexico City to the Canadian Embassy? 

What would be a fair price for renting a small car, fully insured, by the week be in Toronto? [not at the airport]


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it doubtful that a US Visa will allow you to access Canada. You will need to apply through the Canadian Consulate in Mexico City. You should telephone there to determine the process. I believe you will need a return ticket.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I think it doubtful that a US Visa will allow you to access Canada. You will need to apply through the Canadian Consulate in Mexico City. You should telephone there to determine the process. I believe you will need a return ticket.


I realized that but was told it will speed up getting the visa by a considerable amount of weeks.

Also: What would be a fair price for renting a small car, fully insured, by the week be in Toronto? [not at the airport]


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


AlanMexicali said:


> I realized that but was told it will speed up getting the visa by a considerable amount of weeks.
> 
> Also: What would be a fair price for renting a small car, fully insured, by the week be in Toronto? [not at the airport]


What you've been told isn't accurate. Having a visa to enter the USA has nothing to do with an application to gain entry to Canada. Furthermore, processsing times vary depending on the application centre dealing with your request. Waiting 10 weeks for an entry clearance is pretty normal for any application submitted in the Americas.

With regards of a rental vehicle, check travel websites and compare their prices. You can also check rental companies directly to get a better idea. Tourists pay more than what we do, hence if we (I) give you a figure won't be realistic.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

